# 2010 Halloween/Autumn item sightings



## kevokevo9

*Party city!!!!!!!*

Just a note to say that my local party city in st. louis area, has halloween stuff in back of store. they said they are leaving it up year round. they also have a clearance bin. i bought clown costume missing the hat for 4.00. good luck and happy shopping


----------



## Hauntiholik

Since some people have started to see Halloween clearance items on the shelves it's a good time to start letting other people know about the deals.

Post your Fall and Halloween item sightings here!!!

Make sure you tell everyone what store you saw the items at and pictures would be a great help!

Beware....forum newbies....if you find the best prop or decoration ever and you don't provide pictures, links or store names you will be publicly flogged.


----------



## dionicia

I noticed the Halloween stuff in the back of the local Party City as well. I couldn't believe the 80's stuff. 

*sniff* It takes me back. But not too far. The neon was blinding.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hobby Lobby is starting to put their fall foliage.


----------



## trentsketch

My local Party City and Party Fair have put Halloween stuff out. Party Fair has a whole aisle of costumes out already.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Hobby Lobby is starting to put their fall foliage.


yep. I saw that about 3 weeks ago at least. never knew I could get so excited just from fake leaves....


----------



## datura

lucky guys ! here I'll have to wait until mid october to see anything.....


----------



## NytDreams

Guess I'll need to start looking around for things. When the Halloween decor starts coming out in stores, I get all sorts of funny looks as I'm perusing the bare beginnings of stuff on the shelves; never mind actually getting to the register with items.
Heck, in '09, our mailman said we were too fanatical because we were in the yard in September fixing up tombstones to keep them from blowing away in our infamous fall winds! He doesn't know us very well.  If he thought last year was early, wait till this year. *wg* :jol:

*making a mental note to hit Party City this weekend*


----------



## trishaanne

Our Party Fair has the Halloween stuff out all year but it's usually just thrown together until they reorganize it every year for Halloween. It sucks not having a car....I can't get out anywhere to scout out stores until weekends, if we're not busy. When you guys post that you've seen something, it's usually gone by the time I can get there! I guess I'll have to shop vicariously through you!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Trish, if your shopping vicariously does that mean you have an unlimited budget?


----------



## madmomma

DATURAjust come over here to the US for a VA-K or "Holiday" to get your Halloween fix!!


----------



## madmomma

I just saw a cool black toe pincher on Craigslist but the guy wants $350 or $1,000 for that plus his Halloween stuff. Don't have that kind of budget this year and already have a coffin. I'll keep looking for bargains though...


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Went to Michael's today and they've started emptying/compressing all the summer seasonal stuff to make way for the next and they had a whole display of fall "faux-liage" and flowers out.


----------



## MorbidMariah

WOOHOO!!! That means I'll be heading to Michael's sometime soon. Thanks for the heads up, DLC!


----------



## halloweenbarbara

Yes... the seach starts after the 4th of July. Michaels first, then the other stores follow..open,open,open...just cannot wait for new ideas each year!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I just looked at the new 2010 line up of Spooky Town from Lemax. I hope Michael's carries most of the pieces!


----------



## dionicia

That's right. The Halloween goodies should start coming out after the July 4th holiday.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I saw a few halloween items at Tuesday Morning (light up paper haunted house, metal spiders, a spider web candelabra, 2 little resin RIP tombstones with crows on top)


----------



## Morticia

What's a toe pincher?


----------



## DarkLore

Toe Pincher Coffin - A coffin that is smaller at the bottom then it is at the top.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Morticia said:


> What's a toe pincher?


Many of our terms are defined here: HauntForum's Haunting Dictionary


----------



## Spooklights

I'm so disgusted with my local Michael's that I'm ready to spit. Usually they break out the Halloween items right on July 1st; they've been doing it for years. There was still no sign of Halloween today, and when I asked about it the manager said they were putting their Halloween stuff out in late August or early September. 

Pooh on them!


----------



## GothicCandle

here we don't see halloween items untill at least august and sometimes not until september. very annoying. They put the christmas items up BEFORE the halloween items quite often. Grrr.


----------



## Zombies R Us

*Found today at local Party Novelties store*



Hauntiholik said:


> Since some people have started to see Halloween clearance items on the shelves it's a good time to start letting other people know about the deals.
> 
> Post your Fall and Halloween item sightings here!!!
> 
> Make sure you tell everyone what store you saw the items at and pictures would be a great help!
> 
> Beware....forum newbies....if you find the best prop or decoration ever and you don't provide pictures, links or store names you will be publicly flogged.


Maybe not the best score ever but a good deal I think. Skellies in cages original price 64.90 marked down to 15.00 each. Bags of bones half price at 10.00 each bag, price of life like doberman...free. Please don't flog me!


----------



## Death's Door

On Saturday, I managed to stop at Michaels craft store and they did have the autumn flowers and wreath out. I ventured in the back where the seasonal stuff is and the halloween flags and window stickers are up. They are clearing out the summer stuff so I'll probably check back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Went to Michael's today and they've started emptying/compressing all the summer seasonal stuff to make way for the next and they had a whole display of fall "faux-liage" and flowers out.


hahahahaha! faux-liage. im just learning a whole lot of haunter tearms here! i had no idea there was a dictionary for haunter terms here!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Maybe this will help spark the mood.
Spirit Halloween has some of their 2010 line up online.


----------



## CB_Christmas

Da Weiner said:


> On Saturday, I managed to stop at Michaels craft store and they did have the autumn flowers and wreath out. I ventured in the back where the seasonal stuff is and the halloween flags and window stickers are up. They are clearing out the summer stuff so I'll probably check back in 2 weeks.


I work at Michaels here in Canada. You should expect halloween stuff in and out on the floor in about 2 and a half weeks. Our store already has the flowers and window stickers too. Some of our hallloween decorations have started to be shipped in but it wont be put on display yet.... Just call your local store rather than stop in, that way if its not out yet, it saves you a trip.
Personally, I cant wait till they come out!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I got a catalog from Terry's Village today and it has some indoor decorations for parties, candy and favors.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Found these at Ross today. $9.99 for 4 mugs. I Love 'em.


----------



## randomr8

MorbidMariah said:


> Found these at Ross today. $9.99 for 4 mugs. I Love 'em.


I agree. Add some pirate rum and yer done!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Old Time Pottery here has Halloween out. It was such a rush to see it -even tho it isn't the kind of stuff I usually buy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Michael's is starting to put out the Halloween end caps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We stopped by the local Home Goods this morning (where we got the Scaretaker last year) - they don't even have autumn stuff out yet.


----------



## ededdeddy

Haven't been to Micheal's yet...Hobby Lobby is starting to put out Autumn items


----------



## Just Whisper

Zombies R Us said:


> Maybe not the best score ever but a good deal I think. Skellies in cages original price 64.90 marked down to 15.00 each. Bags of bones half price at 10.00 each bag, price of life like doberman...free. Please don't flog me!


Those are sweet. Wish we had one of those places here. I would run to it. Cute dog too.


----------



## trentsketch

My local JoAnns has all their Halloween (and Christmas) fabric out, plus a lovely selection of dirt cheap scarecrows and overpriced autumnal decor. They'll probably start putting the fancy Halloween trims out (pom-poms and glowing tuille and beaded critters, oh my) in the next week or two and start rotating out the animal print and waterproof solids to the front display.

My local Michaels has their window clings and party decor out, plus one poor soul was stocking all the fall candle scents. I'm thinking the full launch will be next week as they have a ton of coupons to get rid of decorative trees and other space-consuming seasonal items blocking up the Halloween aisle. Camp stuff is going on clearance and back to school stuff is all buy two get one or 50% off.


----------



## Spooky1

The Michael's by us has the same stuff Haunti saw, and lots of fake pumpkins, too.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Our Michaels doesn't have anything out yet, I'm so bummed


----------



## Spooky1

I'm starting to keep an eye on the local Home Goods store, since it was August 1st last year we found the Scaretaker there. I'm wondering what they'll have this year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I also saw apothecary jars at Michael's. Bring a coupon because they are PRICY.

Ignore the flowery paint. It's the only picture I could find.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yesterday, I saw a skull sitting smackdab in the middle of the paper towel aisle at Wal Mart. I didn't see any Halloween loot though anywhere else. It was kinda random and weird. 

Hmmm maybe I should have notified the authorities.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Johnny Thunder said:


> Yesterday, I saw a skull sitting smackdab in the middle of the paper towel aisle at Wal Mart. I didn't see any Halloween loot though anywhere else. It was kinda random and weird.
> 
> Hmmm maybe I should have notified the authorities.


You should have grabbed it!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hallmark has Peanuts Halloween ornaments now along with a dancing Frankenstein's Monster, a monster that talks when you pull it's tongue and a candy box that makes sounds when you open it.

I grabbed the "I Got A Rock" ornament with Lucy, Pigpen and Charlie Brown. 

I passed on "Devil May Care Lucy" (she was a witch, not a devil), "Skele-brating Charlie Brown" (he was a ghost, not a skeleton) and "Treats for Snoopy" (Snoopy was the Red Baron not a mummy).


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hauntiholik said:


> I also saw apothecary jars at Michael's. Bring a coupon because they are PRICY.
> 
> Ignore the flowery paint. It's the only picture I could find.


I saw these too.
Yeah,they are pricy.
But, for a unique smaller jar, well under the prices I have seen at the Z Gallerie store.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I stopped into Michaels and they have the items out that you posted, Hauntiholik. I was standing there admiring and the manager (who kinda knows me I'm in there so much) stopped and said, "Are you mad?" I was like, "HUH? Mad? Why?" He goes, "We've had complaints from people who are mad that we're already putting Halloween out." I explained how excited I was and how I look forward to it ALL YEAR. He laughed and said, "ME TOO!" I knew that guy seemed cool! hehe


----------



## Hauntiholik

MorbidMariah said:


> I stopped into Michaels and they have the items out that you posted, Hauntiholik. I was standing there admiring and the manager (who kinda knows me I'm in there so much) stopped and said, "Are you mad?" I was like, "HUH? Mad? Why?" He goes, "We've had complaints from people who are mad that we're already putting Halloween out." I explained how excited I was and how I look forward to it ALL YEAR. He laughed and said, "ME TOO!" I knew that guy seemed cool! hehe


Sounds like a cool manager. If you want mad, go look at all of the xmas stuff that Hobby Lobby has out now.  GRRRRRRR


----------



## MorbidMariah

Amen, Haunti! I am right there with you! I especially hate it when October isn't even half over, and the H'ween stuff is down to 1 aisle while the Xmas stuff takes over. LAME.


----------



## Morticia

Hauntiholik said:


> I also saw apothecary jars at Michael's. Bring a coupon because they are PRICY.
> 
> Ignore the flowery paint. It's the only picture I could find.


What is the relationship of these to Halloween? Just curious because I keep seeing people who collect them on Halloween forums.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Another note on the Apothecary jars - 
Victorian Trading has these for $50/set of 3.









If enough people were interested in them, I could do a wholesale group buy (As low as $15 + shipping/set of 3).


----------



## MorbidMariah

$15 plus shipping for 3?! I am way interested!


----------



## Zombies R Us

MorbidMariah said:


> Found these at Ross today. $9.99 for 4 mugs. I Love 'em.


I have the exact same mug (just one) for my morning coffee, except it's the giant tall size exclusively used by coffeeholics. I love the idea of having my favorite brew in a mug that has the universal symbol for poison on it. I found mine at Home Sense.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Haunti, You can count me if you do the group buy! Even at $50 it's worth it!


----------



## Dark Star

*Dollar Tree*

Hey I was in Dollar Tree today and the Halloween stuff is rolling in!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just told me our local grocery store (Giant) already has Halloween candy out:googly:


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

Hey, thanks DarkStar...I was just at Dollar Tree weekend before last and they didn't have anything out here (Omaha, NE) yet. I will have to head back there and see if that's changed!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I got my pyramid collection fantasy costume email today. Pricey? Oh, heck yeah. I can dream though.

The Pyramid Collection Costuming Preview


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spellbound spike heels - oh yeah!:googly:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Went to two of our Michaels yesterday and in addition to what's already been posted "endcap" wise, I saw this:


























There were more candleabras at the first store, but I didn't have my phone.... Half the stuff was already broken anyway.

They had all their candles out and a bunch of halloween themed/colored hair bows along with their ribbons. One aisle was cleared with all the labels up-- read a lot of things with the words "sparkly" in them (not necessarily a bad thing)-- and the holiday kid craft section was also up and ready for goodies!

I picked this up:









And our Dollar Tree's starting to stock too, but they're being slow this year. They had ceramics, plastic skellies and tombstones. Hope we get the signs and body parts Dark Star posted.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Walmart is starting to add Halloween items to their website.

I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him...










Fully posable legs
6 feet long
LED light up eyes


----------



## Hauntiholik

Walmart is starting to add Halloween items to their website.

I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him...










Fully posable legs
6 feet long
LED light up eyes


----------



## Spooky1

Went to Dollar Tree, nothing yet, but they had a shelf cleared so maybe this weekend.


----------



## DarkLore

This may have already been noted, but Cracker Barrel by me has a complete Halloween spread out. I liked some of the shirts they had for ladies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Walmart is starting to add Halloween items to their website.
> 
> I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully posable legs
> 6 feet long
> LED light up eyes


Now you have Spooky1 thinking of replacing our cheesy old pipe cleaner style spiders with this one


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Now you have Spooky1 thinking of replacing our cheesy old pipe cleaner style spiders with this one


If you want that guy there are other websites that have the same spider for much less than Walmart. The cheapest I found so far (including taxes and shipping) was $114.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Hauntiholik said:


> I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him...


ROTFLOL!!! Too funny Haunti. I always love a good cartoon reference.

The spider looks great - might have to add him to my wish list!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Where did ya find him for that price, Haunti? Still probably too rich for my blood....but I might break down and get 'im. :devil:



Hauntiholik said:


> If you want that guy there are other websites that have the same spider for much less than Walmart. The cheapest I found so far (including taxes and shipping) was $114.


----------



## Hauntiholik

MorbidMariah said:


> Where did ya find him for that price, Haunti? Still probably too rich for my blood....but I might break down and get 'im. :devil:


It was needcostumes.com. I have not ordered from them and I cannot comment on them as a vendor.

The $114 was using a 5% off coupon code of "costume5" and shipping cost to my zipcode.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Went to Dollar Tree, nothing yet, but they had a shelf cleared so maybe this weekend.


Was at my Dollar Tree this week. They had fall things out so I asked the clerk when they would put Halloween out. She said they hadn't gotten their Halloween in yet, but Christmas was starting to arrive. I get sooo mad!


----------



## Spooky1

I went to Home goods this morning (bandaged knee and all) and still no Halloween stuff. she said maybe in a month.  She said they were getting Thanksgiving stuff in already. WTF, doesn't Halloween come first?


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

I went to Dollar Tree here (Omaha, NE) last night and they had a few things out now. I snagged 3 Blucky skulls, some bloody window clings, two mini crows, a little sack of tiny skulls, and a small bust of Dracula. They had some of the smaller tombstones for the yard and mini tombstones (ceramic kind for decor inside), as well as a bag of fingers and skull necklaces/garland.

I was quite happy and the man at the check out probably thought my husband and I were insane...but who cares? LOL


----------



## DarkLore

Hauntiholik said:


> If you want that guy there are other websites that have the same spider for much less than Walmart. The cheapest I found so far (including taxes and shipping) was $114.


I wasn't going to share this because I'm selfish and because I haven't decided if I'm ordering it yet. BuyCostumes has what appears to be the same spider for $49. It just came back in stock.

http://www.buycostumes.com/5-Giant-Hairy-Spider/67502/ProductDetail.aspx?REF=EMC-backinstock

I cannot tell if its exactly the same thing. LED eyes? Legs the same? Hard to tell. It might be a cheaper version.

The same thing shows on Party City website for $39. But that happened last year as well. With none in stock. I waited and waited and it never came in. I went to the local Party City stores and they wanted over $129. I brought a printout of the website and showed them online..but they wouldn't give it to me at the price on their website. I emailed the primary Party City via web, and the spider then appeared at significantly higher price.

Basically...as far as I see, that's a bait and switch ploy and illegal. If Party City shows the same product in stores and online...it should be offered as such. Not a difference of $100 between their site which never has them in stock, and the stock where customers go to get what they think they just looked up online.


----------



## Hauntiholik

DarkLore said:


> I wasn't going to share this because I'm selfish and because I haven't decided if I'm ordering it yet. BuyCostumes has what appears to be the same spider for $49. It just came back in stock.
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/5-Giant-Hairy-Spider/67502/ProductDetail.aspx?REF=EMC-backinstock
> 
> I cannot tell if its exactly the same thing. LED eyes? Legs the same? Hard to tell. It might be a cheaper version.
> .....


Don't be selfish. Help other haunters out! 

It does look the same but they don't mention the LED eyes and there's a 1 foot wide different in overall width. Is it $50 or more in difference? NO. But that happens with all sorts of Halloween props.
Thanks for sharing the info DarkLore.

Interesting though, I found Costumes4Less sells BOTH the "5' Giant Hairy Spider" for $43.95 and the "Spider Monstrous Prop" for $171.95.


----------



## Spooky1

Using theFind.com the best deal I could find on the spider was $57 at QVC (looks like the same on to me at least)

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...l.detail.msn_refer.false.item.H19407.ref.CJ4?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Your shopping-fu is mighty spooky1!


----------



## Hauntiholik

OOOoooOOoOOOoOoooohhhh! Mark Gervais put up some Hallowindow IV Production Images on facebook.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Saw halloween at the Dallar Tree and Garden Ridge has all there stuff out already in Round Rock. Talked to a guy at Target and he said there stuff should go out after the school supplies gets cleared out. And of course Micheal's has some stuff out already


----------



## MorbidMariah

Darklore, Haunti, and Spooky, I swear...you guys are awesome for helping your fellow haunting peeps find a good deal! If I ever find anything so sweet I shall of course let ya'll know. A prop I wished for but would never buy due to price shall now be mine! Mwaahaaa!!! Love to ya all!


----------



## bobzilla

My buddy who is a vendor for Keebler, told me today that Food4Less has a bunch of Halloween props and decorations put out by Spirit ! I'm not sure if Food4Less is just in CA ?


----------



## Spooky1

I've been wanting to get a Lenore Zombie one of these days, if I can find a good deal.










The best deal I've found so far is about $230 (- a 5% coupon)

http://www.opentip.com/product_info.php?ref=8955&products_id=1434298&affiliate_banner_id=1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I've been wanting to get a Lenore Zombie one of these days, if I can find a good deal.


Give me another twenty years and I might start looking like that when I wake up in the morning


----------



## Hauntiholik

Grandinroad has Halloween items on their website....

grandinroad Halloween


----------



## DarkLore

Hauntiholik said:


> Grandinroad has Halloween items on their website....
> 
> grandinroad Halloween


Nice things on that site...but pricey.


----------



## Hauntiholik

DarkLore said:


> Nice things on that site...but pricey.


Agreed, I like to look there for ideas though.


----------



## Death's Door

Was at Yankee Candle last night to the the sister-in-law candles for her birthday and they already have the new autumn candle scents displayed and they will have the halloween accesories on display August 7th.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Costco skulls is really cool. I don't usually buy store items because I do a pro haunt but these are tempting. $45.00 and they are 21" LED eyes with laughing sound that probably be hacked easily. Sensor. Heavy hard plastic with wood base. Might go back tomorrow and use these to make some ten foot mud monsters....


----------



## turtle2778

Id be interested Hauntie!!



Hauntiholik said:


> Another note on the Apothecary jars -
> Victorian Trading has these for $50/set of 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If enough people were interested in them, I could do a wholesale group buy (As low as $15 + shipping/set of 3).


----------



## Spooklights

The local Michael's has some of their Halloween stuff out. Some LeMax houses, and the little figures. A few skulls and candelabra.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

I live in the Midwest and we have a store called Gordman's that had Halloween decor out when I was there yesterday. Signs, yard decor, candy dishes, bottles, vintage-looking stuff, too.

Also went to another Dollar Tree in a different area of town and got more Blucky skulls (they looked a little different in color than my other Dollar Tree Bluckies), skeleton serving tray, and mini-tombstones for table decorations.


----------



## Spooky1

The Party City has just started putting out their Halloween stuff (lots of boxes in the isles and just starting to fill the cleared shelves), and Michael's has some of the Spooky Town stuff out, but not the ones I liked when I liked when I was checking the website.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> .....and Michael's has some of the Spooky Town stuff out, but not the ones I liked when I liked when I was checking the website.


Agreed! I'm going to have to place an order online to get the items I wanted.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Just got back from Michael's, and they had a bunch of halloween stuff out already, and their beginning to put out all the larger props and such.


----------



## trentsketch

My Michaels has out all of the fall/Halloween foliage and all the end cap stuff. I asked my favorite employee when they were going to put out the big merch and she said to give it another week. We talk Halloween all the time. She doesn't know my name, but she knows at least eight of the props I built last year with supplies from that store

Must get the Spookytown Ferris Wheel. Must purchase with 50% off coupon. $120 is Department 56 pricing, not Spookytown pricing. This is the budget house collection, after all.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Agreed! I'm going to have to place an order online to get the items I wanted.


I'd like to find the Spooky Town Frankenstein's Laboratory, it's not listed on the main Spooky Town website, so I'm guessing Michael's won't be getting it?










I found it on another site, but would miss out on those Michael's 40% coupons.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

*First Halloween Sighting!*

I can't believe it.

Garden Ridge is stocking Halloween items and actually has more of that out than Christmas decor.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Say hello to George the spider! I had to stop hugging him to take the picture.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Big lots has their halloween stuff out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Say hello to George the spider! I had to stop hugging him to take the picture.


Where did you end up getting George from, Haunti?


----------



## Hauntiholik

roxyblue said:


> where did you end up getting george from, haunti?


qvc.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks! Spooky1 is seriously considering getting one of these now.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> qvc.


I'm glad you were able to put my Shop-fu powers to good use.  I keep going back and looking at the spider too. I may just have to get one myself.


----------



## jaege

I saw some things at Costco. One was a huge skull with flashing led eyes and sounds. It was pretty nice.


----------



## Monk

Here, the Dollar Tree has some Halloween stuff but still nothing at Big Lots or other stores.


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> Say hello to George the spider! I had to stop hugging him to take the picture.


Seems like george can't decide wether to hug the skull or your kitty.


----------



## Death's Door

Had to venture out to AC Moore last night to pick up last minute things for the chinese auction table for Saturday and they have the autumn and Halloween stuff out. Cutesy stuff and a lot of scrapbooking crafts.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ooohhh! Spirit has a Demonica Animated Prop that looks cool! She sounds a bit small though.

The sound-activated Demonica Animated Zombie Prop is an over one foot tall zombie creature who pushes herself out of the grave, rising up and down with an open and moving mouth and light-up eyes.


----------



## KStone

*halloween stuff*

One of our Big Lots in Lexington has gotten a few things out. Aligned on a small portion of the back wall at the store. Lighted pumpkins, assorted light strings, a pretty cool light up 'Dracula Pub' sign that says on the bottom 'blood pints'. Not much yet, but keeping an eye on.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti may have gotten one of the last Spiders from QVC. I went to place an order and it's no longer available there.


----------



## DarkLore

Yesterday I traveled to Michael's. All of their stuff was out but I was disappointed in their selection. I walked out with a single large pumpkin...that's it.

Garden Ridge has a much better selection. Animated beware lights, chainsaws, painted signs, skeletons, ghouls, blowups, etc. They also have a few gemmy type props like the butler with a skull on the tray and a few witches.




























As usual, I saw nothing special at Hobby Lobby. And Party City barely has their Halloween boxes open.


----------



## Spooky1

Our Michael's has more out too. We picked up a couple foam skulls on this trip.


----------



## Otaku

Monk said:


> Here, the Dollar Tree has some Halloween stuff but still nothing at Big Lots or other stores.


Yeah, still nothing at my BL, either. I'm getting nervous.


----------



## MistressWitch

I saw the normal stuff in our Dollar Tree the other day but haven't seen anything anywhere else at the stores we've been at. (Target, Wal-Mart)

MW


----------



## Death's Door

I was at Michaels last night in my area and from the pics that Spooky1 took, that was exactly the same merchandise but on a smaller scale. The Spooky Town selection was just displayed some of the newer pieces but it was really sparse. Usually they do up the display but what I saw last night, it looked slapped together. What a shame. I guess the stores will be scaling back this year because of the recession/depression we're in.


----------



## Spooky1

Spirit now has a spider like the one Haunti got, but it's eyes don't light up (or so they said when I emailed them the question about the eyes).

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gt-gigantic-hairy-spider/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hallmark has some stuff out. I got "The Monster Mash" book for my daughter. It has the lyrics from the song along with cute illustrated vampires, werewolves, monsters and other fun stuff.


----------



## Death's Door

I just received my Oriental Trading catalog in the mail last night.


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> I just received my Oriental Trading catalog in the mail last night.


Yesterday I recieved my Martha Stewart, Woman's Day, and Oriental Trading Halloween catalog. I dropped the other two, and poured over the OT catalog. My hubby just shook his head and wondered what it would be like to be married to a normal person. (Highly overreated, I expect.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

We got that same catalog from OTC - just oveflowing with Halloweeny goodness


----------



## scream1973

Hauntiholik said:


> Say hello to George the spider! I had to stop hugging him to take the picture.


See told ya he was Sexy Haunti..


----------



## MommaMoose

Our Hobby Lobby has fall stuff but so far nothing Halloween. Our Big Lots is just starting to put their stuff out and the Dollar Tree has about the same thing I am seeing from everyone's pics. Going to Nashville Monday with a friend for a Dr.'s appointment and plan to hit the Micheal's by the Dr.'s office (since the one here closed down) Walmart was just starting to shift things on some of the isles. So maybe (fingers crossed) we should be getting into full swing this weekend


----------



## DarkLore

Spooky1 said:


> Spirit now has a spider like the one Haunti got, but it's eyes don't light up (or so they said when I emailed them the question about the eyes).
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gt-gigantic-hairy-spider/


I believe there are two versions of the spider being sold. Notice, besides the led eyes, the legs appear to be different.


----------



## Death's Door

Stopped in Party City last night to pick up some things for my Toga Party next Saturday and they had signs along the aisles advertising the halloween stock will be out soon.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

Anyone who is the Omaha, Nebraska area...Nobbies is getting out all their Halloween stuff. Tons of decor for parties and some yard decor, costumes, and candy is all coming out of the storage room as we speak.


----------



## Black Cat

Friday the 13th Walgreen's started putting out Halloween decorations. I picked up a new screamer skull for $5.99. They had two regular size skulls out, one larger skull, a huge bat made of latex and foam with light up red eyes, some costumes, and a bunch of light up signs. The aisle for candy is packed full.


----------



## trishaanne

I was at Walgreens yesterday and NOTHING! I asked the manager and he told me not until after the school shopping is done....September! All I get down here is the fall leaves and crap on the shelves!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just got back from Big Lots. They only have one row up in our local place, but I got a few mini-strobe lights (with sound!), a light up "Enter If You Dare" sign, and this pack of three cool stick/mini tree things with purple lights.


----------



## Vlad

Lowes has their stuff out. Pretty generic and cutsie. Dropping spider, small fogger, you know the stuff.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Anybody visited HomeGoods lately? Pumpkinrot posted some pictures on his blog of shelves stuff with indoor decorations.


----------



## MommaMoose

Just got back from the Nashville Micheal's on Thompson Lane. Depressing. Not nearly as much merchandise as I am seeing on the posts here. The employees were even commenting on how little they had. Oh well, the Halloween Express has started putting up a temporary building and should be open soon.


----------



## DarkLore

I've been to many stores. Most still have back to school stuff out. I'd expect more in about two weeks. The best I've seen has been Garden Ridge. I agree, Michael's was drepressing. I'm surprised Walgreen and CVS haven't put anything out yet either.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Yep, actually stopped in there this weekend, and ours had LOADS of stuff! Dishes, props, candles, linens, etc. In fact, usually I am the only person looking at the Halloween stuff when they first put it out, but I was pleasantly surprised to see 2 other women just going BONKERS over teh stuff! Filling their carts up with goodies! I thought, "Hey, maybe the I-Love-Halloween cooties I emit are contagious!" hehe 



Hauntiholik said:


> Anybody visited HomeGoods lately? Pumpkinrot posted some pictures on his blog of shelves stuff with indoor decorations.


----------



## sleepersatty99

The Dollar Tree Stores here in Philly have severed hands and feet out. I bought a few of them.


----------



## Spooky1

Target has their Halloween stuff on-line (300+ items) and free shipping for orders over $50 bucks. Maybe I won't wait for them to hit the local store.


----------



## NytDreams

We're starting to see some Halloween things, just little bits here and there. Michaels has one row out as does Big Lots. I've hunted down where the Spirit store is supposedly going in but haven't been able to stop and peek in to make sure. Dollar Tree has a few little things, managed to get quite a few vines to use on the fence and a skull.
Other than that, everyone still has back-to-school stuff out.


----------



## Spooky1

Went to the local Home Goods a couple days ago, they've started putting Halloween stuff out, but not a lot yet. Nothing big, like the Scaretaker they had last year, yet.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Bath and Body Works has their Halloween and Fall scented candles and saops out, and some REALLY cute little tiny hand sanitizers in such scents as Bat Bite (apple), Vampire Blood (plum), Candycorn (caramel), Zombie Squad (marshmellow), and spider's Web (Licorice). They're currently 5 for $5, so I grabbed one of each. 

Also, got a couple bags of candy corn and mellow creme pumpkins at Walgreens today! YAY!


----------



## Hauntiholik

BigLots put more stuff out. Nothing exciting.

glittery LED candles
animated rat in a can
sports shaped light up "pumpkins"
halloween signs


----------



## Hauntiholik

Michael's put out the rest of their animated and light up props. Very disappointing.

The mini mummy that danced (jerked mostly) to Thriller with vocals that were *almost* like Michael Jackson.










They have TOT greeters made of fabric. Cute, if you are into that kind of thing.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Target has their Halloween stuff on-line (300+ items) and free shipping for orders over $50 bucks. Maybe I won't wait for them to hit the local store.


Great tip! There's a few new things I like too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I looked at the Target web site this morning, and they have 12 pages just for the Halloween decorations alone. Separate from that, they also have seven categories of costumes - I didn't count those pages


----------



## Spookkid

Just got a pretty nice Strobe Light at the Dollar General for 3 Bucks!


----------



## bozz

*Christmas Tree Shop*

Howdy fans........went to the Christmas Tree Shop and found some cool stuff. Arms were only $ 3.99 each........they also have witch arms and legs. The wind sail banners are huge........should show up nice from a distance for advertising. Oh I'm gonna put the arms on the mower deck and a pair of kicking legs out the back on the mower and drive around.:jol:


----------



## sleepersatty99

Walgreens here in Philly has a couple of items out on the very top shelf. Im tall enought to reach it. Its good to be 6'7. lol they have some lights and ground breakers out.


----------



## Otaku

I stopped in Michael's on Friday and saw that really tall talking skellie with the top hat - pretty cool prop and worth the $149 price, IMO. Good sound and smooth movement, although I'd add a bit of filler to his outfit, it's kind of easy to see the framework when he moves.
They were well-stocked on the Halloween stuff and some things were new for this year, too. I liked the Spookytown "Wheel of Horror", too. That Lemax stuff is $$, though.


----------



## DarkLore

bozz said:


> Howdy fans........went to the Christmas Tree Shop and found some cool stuff. Arms were only $ 3.99 each........they also have witch arms and legs. The wind sail banners are huge........should show up nice from a distance for advertising. Oh I'm gonna put the arms on the mower deck and a pair of kicking legs out the back on the mower and drive around.:jol:


Pardon my ignore...what's the Christmas Tree Shop? Is that a northern chain of stores? I like the hands - they are different then the normal ones available.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a link to the Christmas Tree Shop. Yes they are in the North-East.

http://www.christmastreeshops.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Party City is starting to put out a lot more Halloween items now - everything from costumes to makeup to masks to (you guessed it) spooky party supplies


----------



## LairMistress

I'm so jealous! Dollar Tree here had tombstones on an endcap, and about a 6-8 foot section of an aisle (one side) dedicated to party stuff and other small items, and that was it. Of course, I didn't think to go to both DTs in the neighborhood. I did pick up a rubber skull doorknob cover and a couple of the stones for fillers. I had to get *something* after all, right? 

Our Michaels (again, only went to 1 of 2) only had the animated houses, craft kits, signs and perma-pumpkins out. However, they were stocking at the time.  I walked out with a $1.00 set of skeleton "bling" stickers for my phone. I'm sad, I know.

Big Lots=NOTHING. 99 Cents Only Store= NOTHING. Yet. Then again, everyone is still full on Back to School crap, because school doesn't start till the 30th. Good gravy!! I want my Halloween NOW!


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

My local dollar tree in clifton nj has stuff out, bought meatpacked brains, liver, and heart for a dollar each, will go well with my butcher scene, I live in nutley nj so if anyone knows of stores around that have stuff out let me know, I love going and checking them out, my local ac moore in the same center as dollar tree also has stuff out, ill be going to more places this week so ill let u fellow north jersey people know where and what and ill provide pics this time, god I love this time of yearrrr, I have been so sidetracked this year but finally have gotten back into the spirit, I love it. Happy Halloween to u all lol as early as it is, Happy Halloween my fellow ghouls n gobblins.


----------



## LairMistress

bobzilla said:


> My buddy who is a vendor for Keebler, told me today that Food4Less has a bunch of Halloween props and decorations put out by Spirit ! I'm not sure if Food4Less is just in CA ?


Well, the store might be a "southwest" chain. We have them here in Las Vegas, too. I will have to go check it out when I hit the Goodwill Superstore after school finally starts. (I'm in agony over the wait, here!)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

LairMistress said:


> Well, the store might be a "southwest" chain. We have them here in Las Vegas, too. I will have to go check it out when I hit the Goodwill Superstore after school finally starts. (I'm in agony over the wait, here!)


I'll try to check it out too.
If I can remember where the nearest one is.....:googly:


----------



## LairMistress

It looks like there's a couple out your way, Wyatt. http://www.food4less.com/Pages/default.aspx Good luck finding one! I think I might get a Kevlar vest before I go into the ones nearest to Summerlin.


----------



## HalloQueen

*place to shop in Canada*

If you live in Canada go to Loblaws - they have some Decor items out; I bought a gargoyle fountain for 24.99 and light up eyes 1.99 ea.

Also, go to Value Village they always have a great halloween section.

And last but not least go to the Dollaramas the items they have this year are fantastic - skulls, skulls on sticks if you want to make a bouquet, they also have Glitter Skulls - I could not believe my eyes.

Sorry my camera went on trip to Vancouver so no pictures for you.:xbones:


----------



## randomr8

Dollar Tree dollar stores: full size hands and Feet with ankles my wife says. I'll check 'em out tomorrow. I need to make some appendage stew....


----------



## HalloQueen

Hi
Can anyone tell how much the Apothecary Jars are at Michael's in the US. Because in Canada they cost anywhere from $25 to $40. I just want to see if it worth the drive over the border, especially if I have a 40% coupon.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I live down in Arizona, but here they range from $14-$29.


----------



## HalloQueen

Thanks Mariah, to me its worth the drive! WooHoo!


----------



## MorbidMariah

No problem, HQ. Hopefully the prices up north are similar to those in the Southwest.


----------



## trishaanne

I went to Michaels last night because my 2 year old granddaughter called me (on her mothers cell phone) the other night from there and said "Grandma, you HAVE to go to see the Halloween stuff). There were a few things but nothing I'd spend any money on. Dollar Tree still had nothing here except for the skeleton garlands. I did go to the Christmas Tree Store the other day and picked up 5 of the arms. A quick coat of tinted latex on them and they'll be much better for my zombies in the yard. (Thanks for the tip to go there). They had about 6 rows of stuff out, mostly the old fashioned/country type of thing, but alot nonetheless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers brought in the fall issue of a Grandinroad catalog and it had this guy:










He's almost 6 feet tall, motion activated for sound, and costs a mere $599

With a little luck, maybe we'll see him at Home Goods for only $139:googly:


----------



## mechagrover

My wife is a manager at a Dollar Tree and just called me. They just unloaded a new shipment which included "carveable foam pumpkins"

I'll post a pic as soon as she gets home with one.

- edit: OK Scratch that. She unboxed them and they're only about the size of a canteloupe


----------



## DarkLore

I stopped by a dollar tree, after hearing about packaged body parts and stuff. What a dissapointment. I saw nothing like that. Plastic skull cups, skel garland, and wall pin up crap.

I just got back from Sam's Club. They didn't have much, but they did have a new talking busts prop. 16" haunted mansion type heads that banter back and forth, heads move, eyes light up. Around $75. I couldn't walk out without a set. The only other thing I saw was a greeter (skeleton cloaked in black).


----------



## DarkLore

Spooky1 said:


> Here's a link to the Christmas Tree Shop. Yes they are in the North-East.
> 
> http://www.christmastreeshops.com/


Thanks Spooky1. And according to the website..."Christmas Tree Shops is COMING SOON to Dallas, Texas!" So maybe I'll see one close up.


----------



## Death's Door

The Dunkin' Donuts in my area is now displaying the pumpkin donuts and pumpkin muffins on their shelves.


----------



## morbidmike

most of the stores here are gettin creepy stuff in nothing I cant live with out but at least its there


----------



## Hauntiholik

You know it's getting to be fall when Starbucks has Pumpkin Spice lattes in!!!! YAY! Go get some!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

The Lowes and Rona here in Brampton all have their Halloween stuff out. Not much - some inflatables, a new variation on the stirring witch from last year, light-up trees and spiders - that sort of thing. I did see something new - a lifesize hunchback greeter with a candy tray that looked pretty cool. I see he's on Spirit's site: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/5ft-hunchback-treater-greeter/


----------



## remylass

Halloween City opened up here yesterday. It seems like it is what used to be Halloween USA. They had all the rest of the stuff from last year out, and they said they were getting a new truckload in this week. I bought a couple small things, but not much. 

Factory Card store has some of the stuff out as well. I think I annoyed them because they didn't even have it all out yet. However, there I was, wandering the aisles.

Oh, and Spirit is opening on Sept 6th here.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Anybody see anything at Target yet? Ready for some of that seasonal Jones soda.


----------



## The Mangler

Target doesn't usually start Halloween until the after the school clearance. Just sayin'.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> You know it's getting to be fall when Starbucks has Pumpkin Spice lattes in!!!! YAY! Go get some!


I just had one of their cream cheese filled pumpkin muffins - very yum!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

RoxyBlue said:


> I just had one of their cream cheese filled pumpkin muffins - very yum!


Be sure to try the pumpkin scones, too! :winkin:


----------



## The_Caretaker

My wife told me yesterday that our Target has put out candy and costumes, no props yet


----------



## Hauntiholik

BigLots has GITD bluckies for $15. Dang. I remember when you could get bluckies for $8.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Uncle Steed said:


> Anybody see anything at Target yet? Ready for some of that seasonal Jones soda.


Target doesn't put out Halloween stuff until all of the back-to-school is off of the shelves.

Dollar Tree tends to stock up kinda late around here for some reason.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My Spirit store was OPEN today and Target had costumes for sale!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The "giant" spider without the LED eyes that Spirit has is smaller than the one with the LED eyes.


----------



## Spooky1

One of the Target stores by us has started putting out Halloween merchandise. 

I checked with a Spencer's at the mall this past weekend and they won't be putting out any Halloween items until something like the 19th.


----------



## DarkLore

My target has some kids costumes up and candy. No props yet.


----------



## remylass

Spirit will be opening here on Saturday. They told me in person they were opening yesterday. My husband called on Tuesday to confirm. When we went last night, they weren't open, and the worker said they delayed it until Saturday. So sad. 

I bought one of the Blucky's from Big Lots. It is one of the worst ones I have ever seen. The legs are really too long compared to the rest of it, and the head is the smallest I have ever seen for a skeleton this size. I mean, it is the size of a toddler's head. Good thing I had a spare head lying around. 

Target has some stuff out. I bought two halloween doggy tshirts. They had all the candy, some costumes, but that was about all. 

Walmart didn't even start putting stuff out yet.


----------



## SpookiestLadyInPa

*Dollar General*

Dollar General has 28" black hairy spiders for $3 and hanging reapers/ghouls for $10.


----------



## Aelwyn

I've seen Hallowe'en stuff out at Walmart, Value Village and Homsense. Will have to take the camera out to take pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Picked up this gargoyle at (of all places) TJ Maxx today:




























This one we ordered from Amazon.com after seeing it on Denhaunt's cemetery column. I call it our Dennygoyle:


----------



## Spooky1

Just in case anyone was wondering, the TJ MAX gargoyle is 14" tall and was $12.99.


----------



## DeathTouch

Awesome photos.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Halloween mags with recipes and crafts are out. 

The "Halloween Handbook" mag by Martha Stewart is on the shelves too. It's a "best of" so don't look for anything new in it.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Picked up this gargoyle at (of all places) TJ Maxx today:


Marshalls! last year I got a huge gargoyle from Marshalls. Haven't looked this year yet. Check out Ross as well.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Anybody see any Targets with the Halloween style Jones soda yet? Been craving that Candy Corn flavor, and neither Target in my area has them yet, so I'm hoping they're still making that soda this year.


----------



## Death's Door

The produce stand and supermarket that I go to already have pumkins, candy applies, cornstalks, hay, pumpkins pies and some other autuminal stuff displayed.

Also, Friday, on my way home from work, there were *three* houses decorated for Halloween! It's starting!!!!


----------



## Aelwyn

Had pumpkin spice lattes from Second Cup!!!!!! That means it's officially "get ready to haunt" season!


----------



## debbie5

'TIS THE SEASON TO BE... dead.


----------



## Spooky1

The local Home Depot is skipping Halloween and already has all their Christmas stuff out. So I picked up an animated doe to be turned into a wolf for a project for next year.

I checked on the Spirit nearby and it won't be opening until Wednesday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I bought a few tombstones, skellies and odds and ends at Dollar Tree today.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I went to Big Lots...I know every year has been disappointing for the most part but this was the smallest selection of props I have ever seen there. They used to have an entire section of pretty cool props and lights. Not so much this year.

I am guessing most stores will be like that this year.


----------



## Aelwyn

I bought a couple gravestones at Value Village, and a couple at Dollarama, as well as foam skulls at Dollarama.


----------



## robp790

Went to Michaels saturday, sort of disappointing. I DO like the fake books they have for decoration, that and a skull for the witch table.

Also went to ARC thrift store they had some skeleton arms and legs. I also found a black dress and some shoes Now I have something to make a witch, another project.


----------



## DarkLore

We have a Spirit store open (Arlington...EastChase for the locals). Lots of costumes, lights, etc. But the mask selection was disappointing. I've also seen Halloween USA popping up in our area.

I was a local Home Depot this weekend. They had some Halloween stuff out.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Walgreen's has their halloween stuff out. If you missed out on the Creepy Clown Jack in the box last year...






they have it again and they have a creepy doll in the box too






Both of these would be great for a haunted nursery themed room. Personally, I keep mine out year round


----------



## Spooky1

My Spirit is finally open. I picked up a big black light and a crow. I'm sure I'll be back, I still have more 20% off coupons. I wanted to check out the Demonica prop, but they didn't have any in yet. I think some of the new stuff this year is better looking that what I've seen in the past.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Looking for some food to get you into the mood?
Costco has pumpkin soup in the refrigerated section near the produce.


----------



## GothicCandle

went to the mall today, spensers was full out halloween, but it wasn't anything interesting, just leg avenue costumes, naughty costumes and tshirts and strangely, sesame street Muppet gloves....???


----------



## Uncle Steed

Spooky1 said:


> My Spirit is finally open. I picked up a big black light and a crow. I'm sure I'll be back, I still have more 20% off coupons. I wanted to check out the Demonica prop, but they didn't have any in yet. I think some of the new stuff this year is better looking that what I've seen in the past.


The Demonica prop is outstanding. They were all sold out at the local Spirit except for the display model, which they wouldn't sell.


----------



## Spooky1

Uncle Steed said:


> The Demonica prop is outstanding. They were all sold out at the local Spirit except for the display model, which they wouldn't sell.


I've seen over on Halloween forum, that a number of people have had problems with the Demonica prop (even reports of store demos being broken). It's the one animated prop Spirit has this year that I was thinking of getting.  Has anyone here gotten one?


----------



## NytDreams

I love Demonica too but the one on display at our Spirit store is already broken. They have no less than 3 animatronics broken, one of them never did work right.
Sad.


----------



## Spooky1

Store shelves are getting empty already. I think the Walmart near us never had much in the way of decorations and Target is out of tombstones. Looks like there won't be much at either store for clearance sales.


----------



## Death's Door

I was at Michaels craft store yesterday and it was very picked over.


----------



## remylass

I also went to Michael's. It was almost empty of anything Halloween. Even SpookyTown was almost all gone.


----------



## TeddyMadison

I went to both Michael's and A.C. Moore and to be honest, they never really seemed to get the stock going in the first place. I went to Walmart today to grab a cheap fogger for 20 bucks to hoble through this year and they had a lot of costumes.

We have Spirit and 3 others seasonals that open up around here, maybe they kill the Halloween sales to the point where the local shops don't do that well anymore.


----------



## DarkLore

I think the stores cut back because they are afraid people won't spend the money during the downed economy. They just can't wait to get to Christmas sales to make their fortunes for the year. Personally, I think the advertisers and marketers have stepped away from Halloween in recent decades. If they promoted Halloween like they do other holidays, they'd get their sales going.


----------

